# Yorktown Coast Guard Pier



## Semper Fi (Nov 5, 2009)

Haven't heard any news for there all summer, anybody fishing it?


----------



## Flounder Pounder (May 24, 2001)

Fished Yorktown CG Base a couple times the past weeks for flounder, managed a couple keeper fish each time (19-21"). The overall flounder bite was slow and no real big fish. Did see a lot of croaker being caught.

Rich


----------



## there_in_there (Apr 1, 2008)

Rich ,
I would say (not to blow your head up or anything but facts are facts) If you are not catching much in the way of flounder there, there is not much to catch!


----------



## Flounder Pounder (May 24, 2001)

there_in_there said:


> Rich ,
> I would say (not to blow your head up or anything but facts are facts) If you are not catching much in the way of flounder there, there is not much to catch!



I wouldn't go that far..........I'm a little rusty since I moved up north, I can still hold my own though.


----------



## there_in_there (Apr 1, 2008)

Rich you going fishing this weekend??


----------



## Flounder Pounder (May 24, 2001)

I might make a run down to YCGB Sunday a.m.


----------

